# Bondo Spreaders



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have taken to using Bondo spreaders to keep the mud wiped off the sides of my buckets as I work. I really like doing this.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I have taken to using Bondo spreaders to keep the mud wiped off the sides of my buckets as I work. I really like doing this.



wide glide is what your saying?:whistling2:


----------

